# Looking for an R20 series DVR(to buy)....



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am getting my SD DVR replaced but I am sure DTV is going to send me the R15, since I read here that the R20 is no longer being made.

I need the R20 series because that DVR enables you to send out captions from the DVR unit itself and with the R15 series, the CC's can only be viewed from the TV. And my TV doesn't do CC"s too well right now.

So I am posting here, wondering if anyone might know of a good place to buy one that's not on Ebay. Have people had good experiences with
Solidsignal?


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

I was just wondering if maybe I am wrong about the subject. I think I read in this forum somewhere that the R15 series doesn't have the option on the DVR itself to turn on and off captions. Does anyone know if the R16 can or can't?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe you are referring to the R22 as there is no model called the R20. Yes, DirecTV does have it's own version of CC (DirecTV Captions) built into the R22 software, so if your TV does not handle CC very well, you might be able to use DirecTV's version.

As for purchasing an R22, you can post a WTB ad in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum here on DBSTalk, but you have to be a DBSTalk Club Member to post in that forum. As for finding one at a retailer, that is most likely not going to happen. Your best bet, if you really want one, is to get one off of ebay or Craigslist. Just make sure to get the receiver ID prior to purchasing and confirm with the Access Card Team at DirecTV that the receiver is owned and will be able to be activated. You will also need to purchase a new Access Card for the receiver for $20 from DirecTV.

As for outputting the DirecTV Captions from the unit itself and CC can only be viewed from the TV, I'm not sure what you mean. What are you trying to do with captions?

- Merg


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

The Merg said:


> As for outputting the DirecTV Captions from the unit itself and CC can only be viewed from the TV, I'm not sure what you mean. What are you trying to do with captions?
> 
> - Merg


Merg, thanks for the info. I was sort of afraid to look on Ebay for something like that, because I read of people having quite a few problems. I saw one at SolidSignal.com for about $100. I might look into that. I definitely have no problem becoming a Club Talk member, as this site has been more than helpful.

As far as your question, I just think I didn't phrase it quite right. What I meant was if I get an R15, I would still have to count on the TV outputting the CC signal, which it's not doing properly at this time. And that is why I need, and again you are correct, an R22, I had the model wrong.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

$99 was the retail cost of the R22 as a lease. If you get it from Solid Signal, be aware that it will be a lease and you will not own the box. If you deactivate the receiver, you will need to send it back to DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Also, the R22 has been discontinued for, oh, 8-9 months already, so actually finding one isn't going to be easy.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Also, the R22 has been discontinued for, oh, 8-9 months already, so actually finding one isn't going to be easy.


Surprisingly, as the OP stated, it is listed at Solid Signal. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if after you order it you get an e-mail stating it is out of stock.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Instead of looking to buy a DirecTV receiver, I would call DirecTV and tell them that you have a hearing-impared viewer and the caption decoder on your TV isn't working. Ask them about obtaining a receiver (HD or DVR) that has a caption decoder built in. They might surprise you!


----------

